# 2007 Sentra sometimes won't start, alarm issue maybe?



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

A friend of mine has a 2007 Sentra, automatic, this problem started about 6 months ago but today was the first time it happened twice in one day. sometimes the car won't start, if she plays with the key fob, it will start. but she says she has to hit the buttons a few times before it will start, could the battery in the key fob being low cause this? Dealer said they had no idea because they couldn't duplicate the problem. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Does she have a second key, and if so does it do the same thing?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

She has a second key but not sure if the second key is a chip key, I'm not familiar with these new fangled cars, LOL, I have a 90 Sentra, anyway does the key have a visible chip?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

The 07 should have a transponder chip in the plastic piece on the top of the key. I don't think it's the key fob itself as that shouldn't have anything to do with the actual starting of the vehicle. Maybe the key chip is slightly damaged, see if the second key works.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks, I'll have her try that, appreciate it


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok, she started using her second key and today it did the same thing, any other ideas of what may be wrong? Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

ahardb0dy said:


> Ok, she started using her second key and today it did the same thing, any other ideas of what may be wrong? Thanks


Hmm, I'm not sure why it would do that with both keys simply because it seems so inconsistent. How often does this happen (the non start)? What happens when it doesn't start? Does the engine crank but just not catch or do you get no power? Has she tried to find something common with the times that it does not start?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

it's been happening more often lately, maybe once a day. It cranks but will not start, she said she usually puts the key in and out a few times than it will start, if she just leaves the key in the ignition and tries to start it, it won't start


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

ahardb0dy said:


> it's been happening more often lately, maybe once a day. It cranks but will not start, she said she usually puts the key in and out a few times than it will start, if she just leaves the key in the ignition and tries to start it, it won't start


 It almost sounds like your security system randomly acts up (just guessing on my part!!). Only thing I can suggest at the moment is to disconnect your negative battery terminal for about 20 minutes and reconnect just to see if the ECM and BCM will reset itself. You'll lose all your radio presets but that's not a big deal. I guess the car is out of warranty??


----------



## alex john (Oct 22, 2010)

It's a high mileage 17 year old vehicle. The fact that the engine and transmission have never been rebuilt is a negative, NOT a positive. It already has engine problems in that it has a blown head gasket. If it were all that easy to fix, the owner would fix it and sell it for more, wouldn't he?

Just the head gasket alone, if everything were done right, would be more than the $700 to $800 he's estimating.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I think you posted to the wrong topic


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

ignore him Hardb0dy, he's a spammer.


----------



## sentraowner07 (Nov 29, 2010)

I am having a similar problem. About two months ago my 07 sentra would not start. Key would turn but no cranking over. After about 4-5 tries (key in and out pumping the clutch etc) it cranked over right away without any problem. It has continued and happens about 10-20% of the time. The battery checks out fine. I took it to nissan today and they have yet to figure it out. They told me that it cant be the key and its not the battery, thats it so far as they have not been able to repeat my condition. 

Anyone else having this problem? Its crazy cause the car only has 34k on it which is a real bummer. Should not be having these problems with such a new car.


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

sentraowner07 said:


> I am having a similar problem. About two months ago my 07 sentra would not start. Key would turn but no cranking over. After about 4-5 tries (key in and out pumping the clutch etc) it cranked over right away without any problem. It has continued and happens about 10-20% of the time. The battery checks out fine. I took it to nissan today and they have yet to figure it out. They told me that it cant be the key and its not the battery, thats it so far as they have not been able to repeat my condition.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem? Its crazy cause the car only has 34k on it which is a real bummer. Should not be having these problems with such a new car.


To provide another data point to all this and maybe eliminate some possibilities...

I have a 2007 base Sentra manual trans. Mine recently started doing this as well. It has only happened twice. In both cases, the starter motor was clearly running strong and I live in a warm climate so I don't suspect battery-related issues. Also in both cases, the car started like nothing was wrong a few minutes later. I suspect something is going on with fuel delivery.

Mine has around 25k on it.


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

sentraowner07 said:


> I am having a similar problem. About two months ago my 07 sentra would not start. Key would turn but no cranking over. After about 4-5 tries (key in and out pumping the clutch etc) it cranked over right away without any problem. It has continued and happens about 10-20% of the time. The battery checks out fine. I took it to nissan today and they have yet to figure it out. They told me that it cant be the key and its not the battery, thats it so far as they have not been able to repeat my condition.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem? Its crazy cause the car only has 34k on it which is a real bummer. Should not be having these problems with such a new car.


In your case if the car is randomly not generating anything from the starter motor, that may be the starter motor itself. Check the connection and make sure there's no corrosion for starters. 

On my old Neon it did that. I thought it was the battery since the terminals had lots of corrosion. Cleaned terminals and it worked fine again. Then it stopped working again. Replaced battery and it worked again. Then it quit altogether. They replaced the starter motor and it ran fine again after that. So the starter motor was marginal for a time and then just quit. The car had around 50k at the time.

Anyway, the dealership should check for things like corrosion but don't count on it all the time. I had a stalling-while-idle problem with the Neon and the Stealership wanted $1200 to try a bunch of stuff. I researched online and fixed it by cleaning the throttle body and running a couple cans of combustion chamber cleaner.


----------



## sentraowner07 (Nov 29, 2010)

My problem is fixed. The issue was a sensor in the clutch pedal that was not letting the car know that it was pushed in. It was a pain to figure out because it only happened about 1 our of every 10 starts. I want to say it was around 250$ to fix after the diagnostic. I know nothing about this part, which I assume is easy to fix.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Our 2007 sentra is still doing this not starting ( I say ours because my wife just bought it from her friend), if you play with the buttons on the key fob it usually starts I wonder if it has to do with me using a different numbered battery? The battery I put in the key fob is a replacement number for the one it calls for but it is thicker, going to pick up the correct battery today and see if it makes any difference. Will try removing the negative cable and letting it sit for a while too, let the computer reset it self, thanks, will follow up good or bad, appreciate the help.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Disconnected the Negative battery terminal for about an hour, noticed corrosion on the positive, took that one apart and cleaned it all off, wire brushed it, it looks like new, got the correct battery for the key fob, put it in, put the negative terminal back on, now the battery seems dead, will crank 2 times and than it's dead !!

AND the car won;t start, the immobilizer thing must be on, as when the key is turned to on the little key icon in the gauge cluster stays lit ,

Can't get around it, called a lock smith he said he can reprogram the computer but doesn't think it will last, he said disconnecting the battery should not clear the memory of the ECU for the key chip part. Also wants $125 to do it !!! Going to call a dealer to see what they charge only problem is the car won't start so it would need to be towed to the dealer, lock smith would come here !!!

Anyone know if it's possible to disable the immobilizer part ??


DAMN new fangled cars !!!!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

locksmith was here and gone, couldn't program it, the tool was saying "ECU DISCONNECTED". at leas the didn't charge us anything for trying.

Tow truck just picked the car up and is taking it to the dealer, hopefully it won't be something ridiculous !!!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Dealer says they can't get anything from the computer, said the car needs the ECM, BCM and the immobilizer control unit, $1600 parts and labor, We can';t afford that so we had to pay the diagnostic fee and had it towed back home today.

I want to get a code scanner and see if I can pull anything from the computer myself, the dealer tried to say something the locksmith did caused the problem, I told the dealer the locksmith was able to get into the BCM with his scan tool as he needed to get a code to get a Pin number and he did it twice with no problem.

I'm going to end up having to repair this car myself, most likely with used parts, no way even with the discount my buddy will give me, ( he works for Nissan parts in Texas)


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

get the immobilizer ring if you have a 1614 IMMU code. See it more on the 350's and Altima's but I have put a couple in the Sentra's as well.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

My buddy at work is going to lend me his code scanner, dealer said they couldn't get anything from the computer, I found a melted looking blown fuse under the hood on the bottom of the IPDM box, it was for the ECCS. If I get that code, and replace that part, does that part need to be programmed once it is installed?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If the ECCS fuse is blown then the car shouldn't start at all. The IPDM doesn't have to be programed


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

No, I meant if the code for the NATS antenna amplifier comes up, and I replace that part, does it need to be programmed?

Was just thinking, why does your user name sound so familiar? Were you on the B12 forums years back?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

took car to a different dealer, just heard from them, they are saying something completely different than the first dealer !!

Dealer #2 claims something mechanical is wrong, says the top of the engine is not turning when you try to start it and none of the cylinders have compression !! Later he changed his story to one of the cylinders has no compression, he says it has fuel at the fuel rail and spark though, wanted another $300 to pull the valve cover to look at the timing chain, I told them not to do anything else we would pick it up !!

Having it towed to my buddies shop, at least if it is something mechanical I'll have him fix it, at least I know he is honest !!


----------

